# Seeking Airbrush Advice



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi there
I am new to model trains and Railroad modeling building my first rolling stock car. Its a wonderful drop bottom gondola kit from Phil's Narrow Gauge. 

Would like your advice on a high quality airbrush. I am thinking single action because I am not very dexterous. So I figure if I can adjust the spay before I start painting. I can't see myself figuring out the proper downward pressure while changing the position of the button to adjust the spray all at once. Although I don't know the reason I also thing i would like one with a build in cup to hold the paint. Like I said I don't quite know what i should be looking for or which features are the correct ones.

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Gil V.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with a Badger 200, single action, internal mix, bottom feed. I went with a single action for the very reason you described. I went with a bottom feed because it was easier to change colors and clean, most gravity feed systems the cup is built into the unit. I felt the internal mix with an adjustable control for how fine a line is generated was the best for me.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, while I understand your apprehension with double action brushes, if you use the brush for weathering you will find that the double action brush will give you better results with the smaller droplets of paint that an internally mixed brush offers that will look more prototypical the the single action brush that gives larger droplets of paint mixing outside of the brush....either one you can use an add on cup.

Unless you use the 10' rule this would come into play..rattle cans also give unrealistic droplets..but again if you use the 10' rule this doesn't matter.

For larger areas the single action would be better....better to have 2 on hand for various jobs....here in Omaha we have a place called Michael's which is a craft store and in the Sunday paper they have a 40% off coupon which you can save a lot on a purchase of an air brush.

The double action has more clean up then single.

Also Model Railroader offer a "how to book on airbrushes...I picked one up and it helps aquiring the skill to use one.

Here is the link to E-bay Passeche air brushes:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=paasche+air+brush

Also you can use the C02 cans to power but they frost up when you use them for a period of time...a small air compressor would also be benneficial...again we have a place also called "Hobby Town"..along with Michael's

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Gil, 

I have 2 airbrushes, though I am no expert. It all depends on what you want to do with it. If you want something to put on a coat of solid paint--I would suggest an EXTERNAL mix Single Action Pacche H series. They are easy to adjust and easy to clean and very durable--I have had my original H for 27 years--still works. I also have an internal double action brush--most double action brushes have an adjustment knob to regulate the paint effectively turning them into single action brushes. Double action allows control of the air and paint with one button, single action regulates the paint and air seperately and is not quite as flexable--but as you mentioned does take practice







. The real key here is in the internal mix--creates a much finer spray pattern and is therefore great for weathering--the external brush is not so good for this. The trade off is it is much more delicate and more tedious to clean. I find Pacche brushes very durable and easy to care for--if you look on line you can find great deals on them as well. 

There is a great series of short videos (Cody's office series) and a downloadable article on airbrushing on Model Railroaders web site: 

MR airbrush video link

Hope that helps


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

double action airbrushes are not any harder to use than single action ones. 

Consider a Badget 360, this is BOTH a gravity fed AND bottom fed brush. The nozzel end rotates 360 degrees. When the cup is point up, it's gravity fed, when it is point down, it will accept the feed line from an included paint bottle. Gravity feed is nice when you are using small quantities of paint, as in weathering, and it is easier to clean up. Bottom feed is good when you have to cover larger areas and need a larger paint source. Bottom feeders are more picky about paint viscosity, gravity fed brushes have a simpler paint feed path and tolerate larger ranges of paint viscosity. Few airbrushes dispense enough paint fast enough to paint large areas. Get an externally mixed paint sprayer, for house painting, for that. They are cheap and rugged.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

My two cents worth; I've used a lot of different airbrushes over a period of many years and almost all of them have their pluses and minuses, depending on their uses. I'm very rough on my airbrushes, always have been. For my money, the double action Paasche is your best investment. It's the original as far as hobby use goes, and the copy of it that Badger sells has one especially poorly tooled piece that can be easily broken (done that). Having said that, Badger overall produces good value for money and would be my second choice. 
Double action brushes do demand more maintenance than single action, but they do a lot more and are much more versatile. If you plan on being in the hobby for more than a few years, learning to use a double action is a wise choice. 
Just my opinion and worth everything you paid for it. 
Chris


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok 

So based on advice I now considering a double action Paasche, maybe a Millennium model or perhaps the new Tallon? The Tallon seems to be designed exclusively for detail work fine lines and up to 1 1/2" lines with a single tip while the Millennium (and most other Paasche models) seem to have three different tip/needle combos to allow for different type work. I'm I reading things right? 

Gil V. 

BTW I made Brakeman .... woo hoo


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Gil, 

That is basically correct. I have the VL kit that came with 3 different needles and tips (each needle has its own tip). I think the Millennium is a VL with the cut out in the handle to pull the needle back to help eliminate clogs. It comes with a medium needle and if I am not mistaken it is the same needle as the VL. If it isn't any more expensive it looks like a good choice. The VL is the "original" 

Here is where I bought my airbrushes and get replacement parts--Dixie Art: 

Dixie Art 

Hope it helps more than confuses. 

Matt


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

Matt 

Thanks for the advice and the tip (no pun intended). It looks like a Paasche Millennium it is. That is why I like this forum.


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

Now for the next question(s)...... 

Which Compressor is the best? Do I need a Compressor/tank combo? 

Do I need an Air filter and or a Water Separator? I live in Central Texas, hot and humid in summer. My work area is in the garage. 

I do not wish to "go cheap" but I do have a pancake style compressor/tank combo. I also have a 5 gallon tank I can fill with the compressor. 

If I get better performance or more quite operation from one an airbrush compressors I'll get one. 

Once again thanks for your advice. 

Gil V.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By gilv on 04/30/2009 8:48 AM
Matt 

Thanks for the advice and the tip (no pun intended). It looks like a Paasche Millennium it is. That is why I like this forum.


Here is the link on Ebay; http://cgi.ebay.com/Paasche-MILLENNIUM-AIRBRUSH-KIT-w-WOOD-CASE-Dual-Action_W0QQitemZ220397252898QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220397252898&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Bubba


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

there are three issues that you have to deal with for an air source 

1) WATER FILTER. You need this or your brush will "spit" paint all over 
2) REGULATOR. You need to be able to adjust the pressure and be assured that it will stay reasonably constant 
3) QUIET OPERATION. Either remotely locate the compressor or get one that is quiet. A loud one gets really old VERY quickly.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have also heard to cut your water based paint with distilled water..when needed.

Bubba


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, can't resist.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Georges assessment. It does take a little getting used to the double action, but once you have it is worlds easier to use than single action. If you decided to go double action I would recommend the accucraft air brush. I own a Badgar single and double action and a couple of other cheaper brushes double action and 2 accucraft brushes. I paid about 100 bucks for my Badgar and only 50 for my accucraft. 
The accucraft is better balanced. 
More comfortable to hold 
comes with quick connect couplers 
Comes with an easier to thoroughly clean bottle 
comes with a longer hose 
The action is better on the accucraft too, making for very even paint.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, ferget it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtHr7gluh08


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to, many years ago, use the little green badger dealies. 

Last fall at Trainfest, a guy put a double action gravity airbrush in my hand. THAT's what I'll buy someday.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy who taught me to use an airbrush started me with a double action brush, and his advice on air control was mash the button all the way down, and leave it there. That works very well for lots of situations, and you'll develop the dexterity to control both air and paint over time. 

One point that I don't think has been made yet is that double action brushes can be less prone to clogging, because you can leave the air on after you shut the paint off and clear the brush out. Also, I use straight air to dry paint that went on a little too heavy.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Gil, 

I too airbrush my models in the garage and I think we have the same environment (you Texas, me S Florida). I use a relatively inexpensive compressor with 2 tanks, a regulator down stream and a water trap (actually 2 water traps). The accessories and compressor came from Harbor freight. The compressor is LOUD, but I have a 100 ft hose and I airbrush under a carport in the shade just outside the garage, so that is how I deal with the noise. There are some very quiet tank compressors at the art supply stores, and if I used the brush all the time or was going to do this indoors I would spring for one, but out in my garage--don't see the point (they are expensive). As a plus the compressor does double duty for my air tools. 

I built a bench for painting out of an old computer printer stand on wheels, I added a lazy susan, the regulator and water trap to the side with a quick disconnect. I just roll the bench out to the car port, plug in the air hose and paint away. The noise is in the garage and I am out in the shade with excellent ventilation. 

One note though--I ususally do not do much painting in the summer--too much humidity, even with a water trap (or 2), the paint will not lay down as smooth. I would really like a spray booth in the AC but I do not have an AC workshop and the wife will killl me if I paint inside--bad enough I "build trains" in the den as it is!!!  

Toryb: the VEGITAILS thing was too funny!!!


----------

